# Squealing/Chirping in engine compartment



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

Try engaging the AC compressor when the noise occurs and see if it disappears (and then reappears when you disengage the AC). Several folks have had compressors replaced due to bad pulley bearings which are in use when the AC is disengaged and the compressor pulley is freewheeling and then are motionless when the AC is engaged and the pulley locks to the compressor shaft when the clutch plate pulls in. Their pulley bearing noise would go away with the compressor engaged.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

One way to track down a noise in the engine compartment is to use a length of hose. Put one end next to your ear and carefully guide the other end around the engine. When the noise gets louder, you are closing in on it.


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

OK so an update:

Last weekend I took my Eco to the dealership for a 5k mile oil change to Mobil-1, tire rotation, and also to have this chirp looked at.

They heard it, told me it was a loud AC compressor bearing (even though I tried the test outlined above, and it had zero effect on whether or not the chirp was there), and that they had to special order a replacement compressor assembly. It should be in this week, and I'll receive a phone call to schedule service and setup a loaner car

So far I'm *mostly* happy with the dealership's response/attitude, considering the squeal goes away after about 5 minutes of driving - But it's worrisome that the part still never came in this week as I was told... I will call them today to see what's up.

Plus, when I got the car back, the AC was turned ON, which tells me they performed the same test I did before, without any change in the noise... So part of me thinks they will do the compressor job, only to still have the squeal coming from my engine bay...

We shall see...

Regards,

Bones


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

Slightly less happy w/ this dealership at this point.

I called. The parts had come in and nobody called like they said. OK, whatever, stuff happens. I take her in Monday evening to drop off and get a rental at N/C, since it's warranty work.

I noticed that they overfilled the oil by over a full quart. I mentioned it to the service manager, and he cut me off, basically said I was lying, that if the manual calls for 4.25, that's what I got (even after I told him how I was billed for 5 quarts). He didn't care about the fact that the dipstick was not even able to "register" the extent of the overfill until I drained a quart. He "assured" me the correct amount was put in.

But he is wrong. I have the extra quart + of Mobil-1 and "full" dipstick reading to prove it.

So I go on to mention the TPMS numbers being wrong, after the tire rotation (which I paid for as well). He has the nerve to make a "sigh" noise like he has better things to be doing.

Bought myself an inexpensive oil siphon/pump today so I can perform top-side changes, and will not be taking my car to this dealership again for anything aside from warranty work (knock on wood, I won't need them).

Regards,

Bones


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

JoeyBones said:


> Bought myself an inexpensive oil siphon/pump today so I can perform top-side changes, and will not be taking my car to this dealership again for anything aside from warranty work (knock on wood, I won't need them).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bones


OK, there are other dealerships for warranty work, so why not tell Stacey and the rest of us who this dealership is?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Jim. Let the world know who these dicks are so we can avoid them. That's how it should always be.


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> OK, there are other dealerships for warranty work, so why not tell Stacey and the rest of us who this dealership is?


Once my warranty work on the pulley is done, I will be more than willing to divulge that info. Once I take return possession of the car after the work is done, I plan to talk to the service manager, just to politely let him know that at least one of his guys is not paying attention to detail, and that he perhaps should not be so quick to dismiss a customer as cluless...


I feel that we need to give others the info they need to "make things right." I, however, am free to move on while they sort out their training regimen.


Regards,


Bones


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeyBones said:


> Slightly less happy w/ this dealership at this point.
> 
> I called. The parts had come in and nobody called like they said. OK, whatever, stuff happens. I take her in Monday evening to drop off and get a rental at N/C, since it's warranty work.
> 
> ...


JoeyBones,
I understand your frustration with the dealership as well as your vehicle. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chevycruze7107 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just had my AC compressor replaced last week after hearing a strange flushing noise when idle to about 20MPH. Although that noise is gone, I now have a chirping noise as you're describing. This noise never occurred until after I got my car back, what could the problem be?


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

JoeyBones said:


> Once my warranty work on the pulley is done, I will be more than willing to divulge that info. Once I take return possession of the car after the work is done, I plan to talk to the service manager, just to politely let him know that at least one of his guys is not paying attention to detail, and that he perhaps should not be so quick to dismiss a customer as cluless...
> 
> 
> I feel that we need to give others the info they need to "make things right." I, however, am free to move on while they sort out their training regimen.
> ...


Ask them to use a Chassis Ear.. When they ran it on mine to chase a rattle, they found about 5 different things that were causing a noise. (Heat Shield, Engime Mounts, AC Hose, Heater Hose, Fuel Lines). Now ONE of them fixed the noise that was bothering me.. The car was MUCH quieter afterwards.. (I still have a rattle, but I can't consistantly produce it)


----------



## chevycruze7107 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got back from the dealership, after getting my AC compressor replaced last week, and they say I need a new belt. This car only have 4,000 miles on it. Now, when I turn on the car, it sounds like a liquid is being siphoned through something and, when I turn it off, it sounds like all the liquid goes back. What is all of this? I used to drive an '01 Dodge that had the same sound with the liquid.


----------



## JoeyBones (Oct 22, 2011)

OK so I have my Eco back. The dealership has bumped their grade up a bit, but GM is dropping like a rock on my "depth chart."

New A/C compressor
New pulley
New belt

Only slightly less squealing.

Dealership Service Manager addressed my TPMS and oil level concerns to my satisfaction, though.

He also said he is convinced that there is a bad batch of A/C compressor assembly pulleys being shipped, as this is nothing new to him on the 1.4. He told me he has a case open w/ GM, and should receive word if/when a "corrected" part is released. He said GM told him this noise "should subside with time/use." He has the pulley assembly noted on the work order as being replaced, but also on special order. I am supposed to get a call if/when the new batch comes in, and hopefully after they tear it apart again to replace the pulley bearing *again* - this one is also not faulty...

C'mon GM. Who are you outsourcing these components to?

Whatever. The manager agreed this is unacceptable, and if the dealership level is not able to correct my problem, I'll escalate to GM (oh snap, right?:uhh

Kudos to dealership for their service (mostly) thus far.

Shame on GM for sub-par components. Seriously. A new car that squeals like a pig when it cold-starts?

Regards,

Bones


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that few parts are made "in house." Most pieces of the car come from of a number of companies that contract with GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze7107 said:


> Just got back from the dealership, after getting my AC compressor replaced last week, and they say I need a new belt. This car only have 4,000 miles on it. Now, when I turn on the car, it sounds like a liquid is being siphoned through something and, when I turn it off, it sounds like all the liquid goes back. What is all of this? I used to drive an '01 Dodge that had the same sound with the liquid.



chevycruze7107,
I would like to apologize for this inconvenience to you. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back to the dealership and have them look into this for you. I understand that this can be frustrating. I have documented your concerns. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeyBones said:


> OK so I have my Eco back. The dealership has bumped their grade up a bit, but GM is dropping like a rock on my "depth chart."
> 
> New A/C compressor
> New pulley
> ...



JoeyBones,
I completely understand your frustrations. If you would like you can send me a PM with the name of your dealership as well as your personal information, VIN number and current mileage so I can open a case for you with GM. Either way I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. Please feel free to contact me at any time with questions, comments or concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So i realize this is an older thread but im gonna post a solution anyway.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. Im new here! 2013 2LT Turbo.I had Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But it was also squeaking in drive throughs or when idling and even worse when AC was on. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of small round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone now. Just wanted to share to help anyone because they could not figure it out! Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Loose spark plug was my squeak issue


----------



## Cruze2016LimitedLT (Jun 30, 2017)

The cruze has a normal chirp noise at idle. Let the car warm up a bit, give a little shot of gas and listen to the bird chirp noise. It can make this noise without doing that step, but that is the easiest way to replicate. This not a belt chirp noise. I have been told that it is coming from the turbo by several dealerships. I have tested on different Cruze's and can confirm that it is normal.


----------



## Cruze2016LimitedLT (Jun 30, 2017)

I will be posting a sound clip on YouTube shortly so you can tell if the noise is normal.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

And here I always thought it was just one of those secret squirrels!


----------

